# New to the world of yaking



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey I was thinking about getting a kayak, But i would like to know where I could get the cheapest one from but one that is also really good for fishing . Something I can add extras too and get it all juiced up. Good enough to take out into lynnhaven , rudee, or maybe the bay on calm days. I see others do it all the time! Any info would help!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

u can get a moderatly priced fishing kayak from boaters world for under 5 there made by pelican so there good but not tarpon or ocean kayak


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

"cheap things ain't good, and good things ain't cheap!"  

I would check out Appomatox River Co. in Yorktown... they'll have the best bang for yer buck so to speak.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

look at the tarpon in the marketplace, if i had the money i would get it as a 3rd yak


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

bmcox86 said:


> look at the tarpon in the marketplace, if i had the money i would get it as a 3rd yak


Yeah seriously, i cant believe nobody has jumped on that yet.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

I cannot believe either. There are more stuff included on the yak just did not list them. People are looking for $300 special!


----------



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

I found a $200.00 yak at boater's world. com called the dragonfly , daylitepaddler it looks pretty godd I guess I think i'ma go check it out today on my lunch break. It's yellow but I spray cars for a living so I could probably spray that too. 
Check it out on the website and tell me whatcha guys think? Boater's world .com


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i work at boaters world and i would not buy that yellow yak unless u wanna swim alot, ur best bet is the one in the marketplace


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

You get what you pay for. Before deciding on the yak you get, decide what you want it for. Where are you going to put the rod holders? Howabout your keepers? Supplies? How does it handle surf, wind? How comfortable is it to sit in? I'm a big cheapskate, but even I'll dish out the few extra bucks for quality and comfort.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

wolfva said:


> You get what you pay for. Before deciding on the yak you get, decide what you want it for. Where are you going to put the rod holders? Howabout your keepers? Supplies? How does it handle surf, wind? How comfortable is it to sit in? I'm a big cheapskate, but even I'll dish out the few extra bucks for quality and comfort.


Yeah, what he said. I am the kind of guy who has a problm shelling out anything more than $300 for a milk jug. That being said, I now have 3 yaks, the latest of which cost $2k before the add ons.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

I agree with Wolf that you need to get a yak designed for what you will be doing. For me, I got two used yaks. One does pretty good for surf launching and the other is good for calmer skinny waters and is pretty quick. Both are 12' and between $250 -$375. I dont go out in the ocean or big waves much so it works good for me. I will use them till they sink then get another. There is a place on the Middle Peninsula in Mathews County that sells yaks. Called Bay Trails Outfitters. They may have some leftovers going at reduced prices.
http://www.baytrails.com/index.html


----------

